# Sperry Directional Gyro circa 1939



## metrology (Feb 3, 2009)

I found a Sperry Directional Gyro at an antique auction an wondered if anyone has any information about when and where it was used. On the unit it says: Conservateur de Caps Type 10 Serie A, Establishments Leon Hatot Paris.

So far I've been able to determine that it was made around 1939 and that Leon Hatot was a famous watchmaker in Paris around that time and had something to do with its manufacture. I'm not sure what aircraft it would have been used on or exactly how it operates. It has a horizontal scale that runs from 0 to 36 in 10 degree increments and has a pull out knob on the front panel with what appears to be an air inlet port on the back.

If anyone has any ideas, please post them for me or contact me at my email address attached to this site.

Thank you!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 3, 2009)

pics?


----------

